# Timeshares vs. rentals on HHI for April 22?



## boggie (Feb 17, 2006)

We have booked our flights from Bos to Sav for April 22-29.  Now we need a place to stay.  I had a couple of different places on hold a few days ago but had to let them go before our plans could be finalized with 2 other couples.

We're looking for 3 bedrooms fairly close to the ocean with a pool and convenient to everything the Island has to offer.  I've found some rentals called Fazio villas in Palmetto Dunes which looked pretty nice and fairly close to the ocean.  Also found Golfmaster villas that look very nice but look to be farther from the beach and close to the highway.  The other area we have looked at is Harbourtown which seems nice with the marinas, lighthouse and lots of shops,  but not close to a beach as far as I can tell. 

I am looking for some advice as to which area would be best to stay in.  We are 3 couples in our mid to late 40's with 2 of the men being golfers.  The golfers may not play that much (we've been told it is expensive) so maybe 1 or 2 rounds during the week.  We like the beach so will definitely spend some time there but also want to do other things like explore the island, and maybe a day trip to Savannah.  

I am leaning towards the Fazio Villas because they seem to be walking distance to the beach but none of us have been to HHI and know nothing about the area.  

I would appreciate any opinions about the pros and cons of  these different areas.  The more I research, the more confused I get.  PLEASE HELP!  THANKS IN ADVANCE.

BOGGIE


----------



## searchin (Feb 17, 2006)

*Many Choices*

Fazio villas (in Palmetto Dunes) are nice, large, and within walking distance to the beach.  They are most likely one of the more expensive units.  Actually, some (most) Fazio villas are not that close to the ocean, and the walk could be restrictive (I believe the lower the number, the closer).  Be sure and check which building or villa number and determine proximity.  Another option even closer within Palmetto Dunes is the Village and Ocean Cove.  By the way, Fazio villas are not timeshares, the others I name are.  I believe you could find better rates via e-bay, or the TUG BBS, or Redweek, or Sky Auction, etc.  Harbourtown is not convenient to beach and not central to the island.  In April timeframe, having a short drive or bicycle trip to the beach is not prohibitive - easy parking.  There are so many options, I'd be glad to call you if you send an e-mail (I can't begin to "type" them).
As for golf, some TS's will have reduced packages, usually $26-$30 per player per round, including cart.  Last Minute Tee Time has reduced teetimes - figure mid-forties to low fifties per person.  All courses are excellent, some are outstanding.  One suggestion for the golfers, try a round at Daufuskie Island.  Outstanding courses, ferry to/from island, range, transportation, etc.  A unique experience - no cars on island (resort bus and golf carts).  Again, I can share lots of info if you'd like me to call.
Good luck - Bill


----------



## searchin (Feb 17, 2006)

*Egret Point*

Hi, just checked TUG classified.  There's an Egret Point 3BR, owner asking $950 for the week.  It's in Shipyard Plantation, middle of island, very nice units.  Only drawback is you'd have to bike or drive to beach.  In my opinion, shipyard is a great location and has the best bike paths.  Shipyard has a new beach house, with preferred parking.


----------



## searchin (Feb 17, 2006)

*Southwind*

A 3BR in Shipyard, $900 on Redweek.com.  Very nice units, spacious.  Short bike ride to beach via private bike path.  Unit includes 2 free bikes, plus golf for 4 each day ($25-$30 fee PP).  Does not specify which course, but it will be very nice.  (I'd prefer Southwind over Egret Point).


----------



## jwq387 (Feb 18, 2006)

*3br close to beach in HHI April 22-29*



			
				boggie said:
			
		

> We have booked our flights from Bos to Sav for April 22-29.  Now we need a place to stay.  I had a couple of different places on hold a few days ago but had to let them go before our plans could be finalized with 2 other couples.
> 
> We're looking for 3 bedrooms fairly close to the ocean with a pool and convenient to everything the Island has to offer.  I've found some rentals called Fazio villas in Palmetto Dunes which looked pretty nice and fairly close to the ocean.  Also found Golfmaster villas that look very nice but look to be farther from the beach and close to the highway.  The other area we have looked at is Harbourtown which seems nice with the marinas, lighthouse and lots of shops,  but not close to a beach as far as I can tell.
> 
> ...


We own two homes near Hilton Head and have been travelling there for 30 years. There are numerous listings on vrbo.com for 3 br villas at Forest Beach, within 1-3 minute walk to beach. Rates are $795-950 per week. I also found a few listings at Palmetto Dunes for about the same price, but 5 minute walk plus to the beach. Forest Beach is not in a development, but if you go to vrbo.com you can see pictures of the units. I think you will be impressed. B-4 you consider booking, if you want advice on how close a given unit is to the beach, you can ask me, or just call the number on the individual's listing. IMHO, Shipyard is nice, but WAY TOO FAR from the beach based on what you have said already. As for pools, well, I think April 22 is a little early to go dipping into the water in Hilton Head, unless they have a really warm Spring. JMHO, of course. Others have covered the golf scene already.


----------



## jme (Feb 19, 2006)

*we rent often in addition to timeshare weeks*

When we decide to suddenly visit HHI on the spur of the moment (we only live 2.5 hrs away, and love it), we try Marriott timeshares first because we own 5 weeks, BUT if they're all full, which is 90% of the time, we ALWAYS rent in Palmetto Dunes because we love the area and they have so many great options in there. Those Fazio villas are very good , and you wouldn't be disappointed, but there are also a lot of luxurious villas like Barrington (several Barringtons---Park, Court, Arms), Windsor (several Windsors---Place, Court, Court N & S, Windsor II),  Hampton Place, and Wendover. These are all exquisite and the best of the best....we had a 3-BR once and it was awesome...had a huge screened-in porch which wrapped around the whole unit). Captain's Walk and Villamare are older but OK. Look at HiltonHead .com and then accommodations, go to rentals, and you can see the various units and resorts. Or PalmettoDunes.com. You will like PD. Shipyard is also OK, and we've stayed in there too, but we prefer PD. The private home or villa thing mentioned on N. Forest Beach sounds nice, too, but make sure it's what you're looking for----some are new, some are old. jme


----------



## vkhome (Feb 19, 2006)

There are many private villas for rent on HHI.  Try www.vrbo.com and www.cyberrentals.com.

It's actually late to book mid April on HHI.  I own a private villa in Shipyard that we rent and April has been booked now since before Christmas.

Good luck.

Joanne


----------



## jme (Feb 19, 2006)

*April 10-16 is Heritage Golf Tournament*

April 10-16 is the Heritage Golf Tournament at Harbour Town Golf Links, so that is one reason for THAT week being booked.....bUT we've never, ever failed to get something inside Palmetto Dunes at any time, even summertime, because of the sheer volume of units of all types in there, AND things do happen in the way of cancellations all the time. If thwarted at first, keep trying daily, and it will happen. Timeshare rentals are stilll going to happen at the last minute. Have a local HHI real estate agent get to work for you also....it won't cost you anything. Inside any of the plantations would be fine......Good luck, jme


----------



## boggie (Feb 19, 2006)

*Thank you all for your advice, we have villa reserved!*

Thank you all so much for your advice.  We have reserved a 3b/3/b villa in Ocean Cove (801) which looks very nice from the pictures.  Particulary liked this one because all three bedrooms have either king or queen beds(no twins) which works better for 3 couples(no kids on this trip).  It has several balconies facing the lagoon and is supposedly about a 5 minute walk to the beach.  We found this villa through www.islandgetaway.com at a reasonable price.  A rental car is about the only detail we have left to work out.  I can't wait for April!

Thanks again,

Boggie


----------



## searchin (Feb 20, 2006)

*Should Enjoy*

You should enjoy Ocean Cove.  Very convenient to the beach.  There's also a small convenience store across the canal - short walk.  Buy the daily newspaper, etc. (Try the apple fritters - delicious.  Need to get there early).  Owners at Ocean Cove pay for golf priviledges at the Fazio and Robert Trent Jones golf courses.  You might check to see if this is transferred to renters.  The RTJ course is the most scenic, also right across the canal.  Speaking of the canal, if you like to canoe, you can launch right from your unit.  The canals are all interconnected, a few miles worth.  You could also walk to one of the better restaurants - Alexanders.
For Island Info., you might stop at the welcome center to your right just after the bridge onto the island.
Enjoy your week!


----------



## boggie (Feb 20, 2006)

*Any other advice would be welcome*

Thank you SEARCHIN for your help.  Any other suggestions for restaurants would be welcome as well as tips for bicycle rentals, canoe rentals or tips on any other activities or places to visit.  What about alligators?  I thought I had read some timeshare reviews that mentioned alligators in the lagoon.  Is it safe to canoe there?

Boggie


----------



## jwq387 (Feb 20, 2006)

*to late to book for April 22-HHI*



			
				vkhome said:
			
		

> There are many private villas for rent on HHI.  Try www.vrbo.com and www.cyberrentals.com.
> 
> It's actually late to book mid April on HHI.  I own a private villa in Shipyard that we rent and April has been booked now since before Christmas.
> 
> ...


Actually, I found dozens of 3 br condos on HHI on vrbo.com  with availability April 22. Someone mentioned Villamere, and Windsor Ct., Barrington at Palmetto Dunes. In April, 3br units on vrbo.com for the above will set you back $1300-$1700 per week. Palmetto Dunes is nice, but that is a bit pricey, IMHO. Forest Beach condos are 500-700 less per week. Just ask someone on TUG what development you are renting into to get an idea on how nice these condos might be.


----------



## RumpleMom (Feb 21, 2006)

This past summer we did the fireworks/dinner cruise on the Palmetto Star.  It was a nice cruise from Shelter Cove to the Sea Pines Lighthouse and back.  Dinner was very good.  You can see the various ships and options at vagabondcruises.com    

We liked the Mellow Mushroom for pizza and Nick's Steak and Seafood Restaurant.  Wish I was going again soon.


----------



## searchin (Feb 21, 2006)

*Start With Welcome Center*

The welcome center is loaded with info. on restaurants, golf, maps, bike rentals, etc. etc.  Most bike rental companies will deliver and pick-up to the unit, about $18-20 per bike for the week.  Check with the Mgt. Company - they may have a special contract with a specific company.  No shortage of competition.  A good cruiser is all you'll need.  There is a canoe rental (and bike) shop next to Alexanders in Palmetto Dunes.  (I assume they are open end of April).  Personally, I wouldn't be concerned with gators, but you might check with some of the locals.  Restaurants are so personal - the Restaurant guide is a good start - it will be difficult to find one to disappoint you.  Another excellent source of info (and specials) is the daily newspaper called the Island Packet.  When we feel like pizza/pasta, we go to Giuseppes.  Good food, reasonable, expect a wait.  As for Harbourtown area, I feel the restaurants are just average.  Good place for a drink and a sunset, not food (IMHO).
Have a great time - when you drive through the Live Oaks into Palmetto Dunes, I suspect you'll feel the trip was worthwhile.
Bill


----------



## Jestjoan (Feb 22, 2006)

http://www.sallys-place.com/food/dining_directory/north_america/hilton_head.htm

This info is several years old by now.........


----------



## Dave M (Feb 22, 2006)

Actually, those restaurant reviews are generally kept current. Just one example is the reported move to a new location about a year ago for Charlie's L'Etoile Verte. That move and the new digs (after the fire) for Alligator Grille were updated reasonably promptly.


----------

